# General Hospital



## lucylocket (Oct 5, 2012)

We have just received our medical cards and would like to hear from the good people on this forum regarding their experiences, and some clear direction on how the hospital works. Do you have to go and register with the hospital first?, my husband has to have regular drugs for a heart condition, and up to now have paid for this prior to getting our cards, how does it all work thank you in anticipation


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi, the general seems to work in a chaotic way never seen in the UK, but I have friends here who have had excellent treatment, I think the best way to describe it is different to what we know and are familiar with in the UK.

You have to register at the front desk everytime you go, the queues are long whatever time you arrive, I try to be there before 7.30am. Dr's only see a certain number of patients each day and have usually gone for 1pm. 

As you register, hand over your medical card for the details, at this point I would ask for a prescription book, pay €2 and are given a print out of stickers with details on, including your GP's name, also on there is your number in the wait for your particular GP, it is advisable to try and visit the same one everytime for continuity. Since the loss of not one, but two hospital files, I now take them home with me, you will find most do, despite seeing notices to the contrary.

You find your GP's door, always in Greek,so have a look at your print out labels for his name etc, and then the task of finding the person with the number in front of you, when they go in, you know you are next, so be ready to beat off the competion of others wanting to push in before you. Elbow pads are recommended !!

After getting your prescription, go outside, walk forward and the pharmacy is there on the left, here again, take a ticket from the machine as you enter and sit and wait for the number to come up.

Unfortunatley, even for a repeat prescription, you have to go through the rigmarole of the above.

Take a book, drink and a good supply of patience. Most Cypriots view this as a day out and to meet old friends.!!


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

But next Thursday and most of the following week will be days to avoid as the confusion over the new payment system kicks in.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Ohh, thanks for that, I shall be going for my repeat presciption on Wed now.!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There is one GP who is absolutely horrible so no one wants to see him.
I went and ended up with him, wondered why every other doctor had a queue and I was able to walk straight in. I wish I could remember his name to warn people to say they don't want to see him but the experience was so bad I blocked him out of my mind


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

Perhaps this is the post where I can sort out some of the confusion about the new regulations.

I can only tell about whats new if you contribute to the social fund as self employed or as employed. If so you before had the right to get a medical card to get a discount on your medical bill. This is still true but with the condition that you have contributed to the social fund for three years.

But a very important condition here is that all contributions you have done in any EU country shall be counted. There is a special form for this called C104 that you need to get. If you have contributed in more then one country you will need one from each.

The citizen service centers are aware of this now and it should be no problem to renew or get a new cvard if you have the document

Anders


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

I can never get to see the lady GP I want, Dr Eleni, she is either on holiday or on the wards. On the rare occassion I go,luckily, it is for a repeat prescription, I then get a Dr Darius, I think his name is, he never speaks to you......so rude, but in and out quick sticks.!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> I can never get to see the lady GP I want, Dr Eleni, she is either on holiday or on the wards. On the rare occassion I go,luckily, it is for a repeat prescription, I then get a Dr Darius, I think his name is, he never speaks to you......so rude, but in and out quick sticks.!!


Thats the one, Dr Darius, horrible man. I will refuse to see him if I ever go again.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Anders, not only will the regulations have to sink in but where and how will you pay for prescriptions as you will have already paid to register. If you need an analysis then then that will also have to be paid for depending upon the number of tests.

There is some talk of using prepaid stamps but the government stamps are different from the postal stamps but can also be bought at the post office.

Depending what form the payments make then there is the possibility for a small war as people want their meds but don't have the correct forms/payment.

I make take a comfortable chair to the hospital as the potential for a day of great entertainment is enormous.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

Pam n Dave said:


> Anders, not only will the regulations have to sink in but where and how will you pay for prescriptions as you will have already paid to register. If you need an analysis then then that will also have to be paid for depending upon the number of tests.
> 
> There is some talk of using prepaid stamps but the government stamps are different from the postal stamps but can also be bought at the post office.
> 
> ...


I have to go first time next week for Insulin prescriptions in Limassol, I will try to bring an interpreter

Anders


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Go on Thursday Anders and document everything for us please.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

Pam n Dave said:


> Go on Thursday Anders and document everything for us please.


I am not suicidal so I will wait. Most what I need is still in good stock and the one I need is very cheap so I think I go direct to pharmacy

:fingerscrossed:

Anders


----------



## soppik (Apr 30, 2012)

Veronica are you referring to Paphos General Hospital about the rude doctor? Just for future reference.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes he is at Paphos General, he is similar to a big bear and walks around with hunched shoulders sighing and huffing and puffing.......


----------



## soppik (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks Veronica I'll try and avoid him!!


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

err, I'm Geraldine.

No worries!!


----------



## soppik (Apr 30, 2012)

Sorry Geraldine


----------



## lucylocket (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank you


----------

